# PC Games 1999-2012 zu verkaufen



## PCGverkaufen (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe PC Games Hefte von 07/1999 bis 01/2012 zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse einfach melden oder über eBay erwerben.

PC Games 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 | eBay

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## PCGverkaufen (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hole den Thread nochmal hoch. So geringes Interesse? Wäre schade, die Hefte alle in den Müll zu schmeißen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2014)

PCGverkaufen schrieb:


> Ich hole den Thread nochmal hoch. So geringes Interesse? Wäre schade, die Hefte alle in den Müll zu schmeißen.


 
da hast du zwar recht.
aber du willst ernsthaft 2,49 PRO heft haben? 
das kann doch nur ein scherz sein.
imho kannst du froh sein, wenn dir jemand die versandkosten zahlt.


----------



## Batze (10. Januar 2014)

Also wenn, würde man sich eventuell für die Gesamte Sammlung interessieren. Aber einzeln das alles so zu zerreißen, ne.
Aber ist ja deine Sammlung und kannst damit machen was du willst.


----------



## PCGverkaufen (11. Januar 2014)

_Wenn Interesse an der gesamten Sammlung bestünde, hätte sich ja auch jemand gemeldet, denke ich. Die auseinanderzureißen, hilft vielleicht denjenigen, denen genau ein altes Heft fehlt._


----------



## Kreon (11. Januar 2014)

Selbst Leute, die ganze Jahrgänge zum Selbstkostenpreis (Versandkosten) hier angeboten haben, blieben regelmäßig darauf sitzen ... 
Sorry


----------



## PCGverkaufen (11. Januar 2014)

Es muss sich halt finanziell auch im Ansatz lohnen. Bevor ich die Hefte für einen Euro verscherbel, schmeiße ich sie lieber für den deutlich geringeren Aufwand in den Müll und verzichte auf den einen Euro. Wer mehr nimmt, kann natürlich mit mir über einen Rabatt verhandeln.
Nur wem 2-3 alte Hefte fehlen, der würde dafür auch 10 Euro notfalls zahlen, dachte ich...


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Bevor die sie auf den Müll schmeißt, könntest du sie ja auch versenden, wenn der andere die Spesen für Verpackung und Postversand übernehmen würde. Aufwand wäre der gleiche wie wegschmeißen, der Mehraufwand für Verpackung und Postgebühr würde bezahlt werden... keine Option?
Ich könnte es mir nicht leisten, 2,50 pro altes Heft zu bezahlen... 10 Hefte 25 Euro, 100 Hefte 250 Euro 

Du sagst, bevor du "nur" 1 Euro pro Heft nimmst, schmeißt du sie lieber weg, weil der Aufwand geringer wäre... das nehme ich dir damit nicht ab. Den Aufwand für Verpacken und Versenden würde dir bestimmt jemand entschädigen, also inwieweit soll es sich finanziell für dich lohnen? Wie weit lohnt es sich finanziell für dich, die Hefte auf den Müll zu schmeißen?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Januar 2014)

Wie Kreon schon gesagt hat: bist nicht der Erste der das versucht hier loszuwerden und bisher sind glaub alle drauf sitzen geblieben  In Zeiten digitaler Archive möchte sich glaub niemand mehr nen riesen Stapel Papier ins Haus holen. Höchstens einzelne Hefte liesen sich da vllt. noch an den Mann bringen und dann nur mit den CDs bzw. DVDs und Vollversion.


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Ich sammel das "Papier" schon auch, ich hab' einige Stapel Computerspiele-Zeitschriften (die großen 3, PCG, GameStar und CBS und 3 Jahre MMORE) drüben im Kasten liegen, aber die hab ich alle nur direkt selbst gekauft. Natürlich wäre es toll diese Sammlung zu erweitern, aber nie und nimma würde ich dafür 2,50 pro Heft hinlegen und dann vielleicht noch ohne VW und DVD's.

Ich hab' von meinem Papa die komplette Sammlung seiner Perry Rhodan Hefte geerbt, ich hab hunderte Hefte davon im Keller, bei denen fehlt keine einzige Ausgabe. Mein Papa hat die gelesen seit ich denken kann, wahrscheinlich auch schon davor, genau angesehen hab ich sie mir noch nicht. Ich kann mich erinnern, das er die komplette Sammlung mal verkaufen wollte (eigentlich meine Mutter), aber aus irgendeinem Grund wurde daraus nichts.
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, woher ich den "Papier"-Sammeldrang geerbt habe, ich würde diese Sammlung nie und nimmer hergeben. Genausowenig wie meine Spiele-Zeitschriften...aber 2,50 pro Heft zu verlangen, sorry, aber das ist ja schon fast "gemein". Natürlich bleibt es immer den Verkäufer selbst überlassen, den Preis zu bestimmen, genauso aber dem Sammler, wieviel er bereit ist dafür auszugeben. Dazu kommt, bei diesen Heften drängt einen ja nichts, davon gibts genug... irgendwann mal gibts die günstiger, wenn man geduldig ist zu warten und man permanent den Markt checkt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2014)

ich hab meine magazin-sammlung schon vor jahren entsorgt. 
keine ahnung, wie viele hefte das waren...und wie viel geld ich da reingesteckt hab# über die jahre.
na ja, war trotzdem schön - und hin und wieder bereue ichs auch ein bisschen, alles weggeschmissen zu haben.


----------



## Monalye (11. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab meine magazin-sammlung schon vor jahren entsorgt.
> keine ahnung, wie viele hefte das waren...und wie viel geld ich da reingesteckt hab# über die jahre.
> na ja, war trotzdem schön - und hin und wieder bereue ichs auch ein bisschen, alles weggeschmissen zu haben.



Solange ich irgendwie Platz dafür habe, werde ich sie bestimmt nie weg geben. Damit meine ich aber Platz in Schränken oder im Keller, natürlich würde ich mir nicht alles mit Zeitschriftenstapeln vollstellen... wie man es mitunter im TV sieht 

Ich hab' vor 4 Jahren mal einen Teil weg geworfen, damals bin ich dabei gesessen und hab' sortiert, was ich wohl nicht mehr brauche, damals werden etwa 50 Hefte auf den Müll geflogen sein, das tut mir heute noch richtig leid.

Edit: Bei mir kommt dazu, das bei mir einige Hefte beschädigt sind. Ich hatte früher mal sämtliche Guides zu Spielen in eigene Ordner gepackt und dabei vor allem die Extended-Ausgaben ziemlich "geschlachtet", indem ich die Guides alle mit einem Tapetenmesser rausgetrennt hatte.
Auch Artikel zu meinen Lieblingsspielen hab ich so schon rausgetrennt, so hab' ich zb. alle Artikel zu Dead Space 3 rausgetrennt und gesammelt abgeheftet.

Ein Heft, das ich wirklich, wirklich total gern neu hätte ist das Sonderheft von PCG "World of Tanks", das hatte ich vor eineinhalb Jahren immer mit dabei, vor allem auch im Schwimmbad. Das ist völlig zerlesen und voll mit Sonnenöl. Ich hab' Ende des Sommers damals versucht, ein neues Heft zu bekommen, aber es war überall ausverkauft. Auch die Mini-Abo-Aktion hab ich damals übersehen, als man 3 Ausgaben des normalen Heftes mit Sonderheft WoT wählen konnte.
Somit hab ich nur mein altes, zerlesenes Heft... aber ich tröste mich damit, das mein Heft "Geschichte" hat


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2014)

das waren halt einfach abartig viele.
ich hab mir zeitweise 5 oder 6 magazine im monat gekauft.
und da meine werten eltern ihren keller auch mal anderweitig nutzen wollten...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich sammel das "Papier" schon auch, ich hab' einige Stapel Computerspiele-Zeitschriften (die großen 3, PCG, GameStar und CBS und 3 Jahre MMORE) drüben im Kasten liegen, aber die hab ich alle nur direkt selbst gekauft. Natürlich wäre es toll diese Sammlung zu erweitern, aber nie und nimma würde ich dafür 2,50 pro Heft hinlegen und dann vielleicht noch ohne VW und DVD's.
> 
> Ich hab' von meinem Papa die komplette Sammlung seiner Perry Rhodan Hefte geerbt, ich hab hunderte Hefte davon im Keller, bei denen fehlt keine einzige Ausgabe. Mein Papa hat die gelesen seit ich denken kann, wahrscheinlich auch schon davor, genau angesehen hab ich sie mir noch nicht. Ich kann mich erinnern, das er die komplette Sammlung mal verkaufen wollte (eigentlich meine Mutter), aber aus irgendeinem Grund wurde daraus nichts.
> Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, woher ich den "Papier"-Sammeldrang geerbt habe, ich würde diese Sammlung nie und nimmer hergeben. Genausowenig wie meine Spiele-Zeitschriften...aber 2,50 pro Heft zu verlangen, sorry, aber das ist ja schon fast "gemein". Natürlich bleibt es immer den Verkäufer selbst überlassen, den Preis zu bestimmen, genauso aber dem Sammler, wieviel er bereit ist dafür auszugeben. Dazu kommt, bei diesen Heften drängt einen ja nichts, davon gibts genug... irgendwann mal gibts die günstiger, wenn man geduldig ist zu warten und man permanent den Markt checkt.


 
Ich hab auch mal 4 Jahrgänge GameStar PCG und des Musikmagazins RockHard auf den Müll geschmissen. Am Anfang hats mir noch nen bissle leid getan, inzwischen nicht mehr. Ich hab ja doch nicht mehr reingeguckt. Wenn ich mal nen alten Test oder sowas suche, finde ich ihn meist online, viele Zeitschriften haben nen digitales Archiv. Im Endeffekt war ich froh, um den Platz den ich gewonnen hatte. 

Der Vergleich mit den Perry Rhodan Heften hinkt meiner Meinung nach ein wenig. Das ist schließlich nen Stück Literatur und je nach Alter ja auch tatsächlich ne Geldanlage. Bei meinen Eltern im Keller liegen auch noch hunderte PR Hefte aus den 60ern. Würde ich nie wegschmeissen  Alte Zeitschriften hätte ich wohl weniger Skrupel.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

Naja der Platzmangel in Verbindung mit dem Internet-Zeitalter sorgt eh schon für Probleme bei den Zeitungspublishern. Wer soll sich dann noch freiwillig alte Zeitungen zu solchen Preisen kaufen ??? 

Das einzige was ich noch sammle sind spezielle Porsche-Zeitungen. Aber sonst ? Alle anderen Zeitungen wie AMS und Co. fliegen nach dem Lesen ins Altpapier... Schon rein aus Platzgründen.


----------



## PCGverkaufen (27. Januar 2014)

Die Auktion ist beendet. Ich habe nur 11 Hefte verkauft bekommen. Wenn keiner Interesse zeigt hier in diesem Forum (wo man bei 4 Wochen eigentlich 100-prozentig sicher sein kann), werde ich in meinem Elternhaus Bescheid geben, dass sie alle entsorgt werden können. Schade um die Hefte, aber Sammler solcher Zeitungen (zumal PC Games auf dem absteigenden Ast zu sein scheint???) scheint es in der Tat immer weniger zu geben. Es war wenigstens einen Versuch wert.


----------

